# Low-noise guns



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Folks,

I know this sounds like a *peculiar question*, but is there to your knowledge an autoloader with significantly lower noise emissions than the average :?: :?:

I'm speaking of factory stuff, not modified items nor silencers.

In at least 9 mm, not .22.

Fancing to shoot in a field or in an old sandstone quarry behind my house, good safety, private estate (friend of mine living away), not enclosed though. Lesser noise = people won't be annoyed = cops wont' turn out soon = I can save the range's fee (and enjoy some plinking). There are houses around not close though.

Range is perfect, can't go there twice a week though. The wifey would strangle me (she's already approaching them claws to my neck for once-a -week frequency...)

My idea would be, if feasible, to practice bullseye in the range with a revolver and plinking in the open with a low-noise semiauto. If it exists at all !!

Also, I imagine low noise would be a desirable feature in self defense situations. With no protection, I figure an intense shoot-out might leave you deaf for a while or may permanently damage your hearing, if sensitive .


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd imagine that it would be a long barreled (handgun I assume) with the lightest 9mm load you could find (or load.) Not sure it would make too much difference though. 

Perhaps someone with a bit more expertise will chime in.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a PS90 that is pretty quiet - It is a carbine that shoots 5.7x28mm ammo.

I have a pistol that shoots the same ammo - but out of the pistol, it is very loud and makes a huge flash.

In a pistol - unless U go with a 22 - I don't think you'll find anything "quiet" without a suppressor.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

9mm is not a quiet round. Nor really is .22. If you have less than 5 acres or so to plink in you are going to be objectionably loud without a suppressor. Depending on where you live they are in fact legal to own, but you'll pay $200 per, in addition to their actual cost.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Mmmm.....

I'm not sure in my country a suppressor would be legal. Is that a cylinder rigged upon the gun's muzzle? Sort used by professional killers?
Strongly doubt in my paranoid country that's an option.

Shipwreck the PS90 is way cooool! With the only conspicuos drawback out here it is not imported yet.

:smt088:smt088:smt088:smt088:smt088:smt011:smt011


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

These are pretty quiet compared to most handguns, but they still make a good amount of noise, due to the fact that they're automatic.









This one would probably be quieter though.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

5hourfrenzy,

I'm not sure what those contraptions are, one thing I know for real:
I sure wouldn't trust the content of those orange vials on the bottom pics....


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No such thing as a "quiet" 9mm+ round.

Sub-sonic rounds (I think under 1100ft/sec muzzle velocity) will not "crack" the sound barrier as they leave the muzzle. Still a boom, but no sharp crack sound. Ammo for supressed 22LRs is often subsonic for this reason.

If you reloaded ammo, you can back a 38 Special under 1100 ft/sec, but slowing down (under-powering) a 9mm may cause slide function issues in an auto, since the slide might not cycle fully without a serious recoil spring weight reduction...

Even a REALLY mild 38 will wake up the neighbors.

Short of building your own firing range in the quary... Good luck!

Invite the neighbors over to shoot with you!

JW


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

mccoy said:


> I sure wouldn't trust the content of those orange vials on the bottom pics....


:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The only "reduced noise" cartridges that I know of are in .22. The Aguila "Colibri" rounds are primer only, and are quiet enough to shoot inside a garage out of a 6" barrel handgun without any ear protection (don't tell my neighbors).

I do not know of any centerfire rounds of a similar nature. However, if you reload, you might look into the plastic bullets you can load into a centerfire case, and that use only the primer for a propellant. These might be available in Europe as fully loaded cartridges, but as it's been a few years since I lived there, I don't remember for sure....

PhilR.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> plastic bullets you can load into a centerfire case, and that use only the primer for a propellant. These might be available in Europe as fully loaded cartridges, but as it's


Those would be super cool. A non-lethal bullet.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

> Invite the neighbors over to shoot with you!
> 
> JW


Good idea, one of'em might even turn out to be a professional killer willing to share his suppressor....


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

mccoy said:


> Good idea, one of'em might even turn out to be a professional killer willing to share his suppressor....


So kill him before he kills you. Then take his suppressor.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> So kill him before he kills you. Then take his suppressor.


Hey, wait up a minute!

I'm talking about a nice and friendly killer, who'll enjoy shooting guns (with suppressors) in the outdoors and shooting the bull with his neighbour in the meanwhile.

Might propose such a script to Hollywood, they'd be crazy enough to put it into production...


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

mccoy said:


> Hey, wait up a minute!
> 
> I'm talking about a nice and friendly killer, who'll enjoy shooting guns (with suppressors) in the outdoors and shooting the bull with his neighbour in the meanwhile.
> 
> Might propose such a script to Hollywood, they'd be crazy enough to put it into production...


Oh I see. So yeah he could come over and shoot with you and train you to be a hitman. I hear there's a lot of money in that.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> Oh I see. So yeah he could come over and shoot with you and train you to be a hitman. I hear there's a lot of money in that.


The plot's taking shape. Something like we reverse jobs, he likes the quiet and routine of a 9-to-5 job, I like the high of a life on the edge, and as a fringe benefit I get to terminate my hateful ex employer. We remain buddies of course, the film ends we are old chaps shooting together in the same quarry we started out.

The film is meant for gunlovers, lots of models, lots of tips and techniques...

We'll better stop here though, some Hollywood guy may browse and steal us the idea. The forum moderators get to be the gun consultants, of course.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

mccoy said:


> Shipwreck the PS90 is way cooool! With the only conspicuos drawback out here it is not imported yet.


What country do you live in? We've had them in the US since 2006.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

*Italy*



Shipwreck said:


> What country do you live in? We've had them in the US since 2006.


Sorry, I'm going to add the location to my personal profile. Here in Italy the FN P90 has never made it to the civilians' market. Procedures are pretty devious. Before importation, the firearm must be tested and classified by a government agency. The PS90 hasn't been classified and catalogued so its sale is illegal.

A few weapons models or variations haven't been classified and probably will never make it to the Italian market: S&W .500 mag revolver, S&W 460XRV (all types but 12" barrel PC), S&W 627 PC 8-shot V-comp. The latter would be my favourite but can't buy it here.

:smt022:smt022

I know a little about the revolvers since I'm going to buy one soon and made some pretty extensive research, there must be many autos and rifles though, which are not available to the public.


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> No such thing as a "quiet" 9mm+ round.
> 
> Sub-sonic rounds (I think under 1100ft/sec muzzle velocity) will not "crack" the sound barrier as they leave the muzzle.
> JW


Actually 1,130 fps at sea level, also depends on humidity & air density at the time. Sound travels differently through different gases and gas densities.


----------



## WWhunter (Feb 14, 2008)

While I was in Europe I obtained my German gun license and purchased severl firearms while there. One thing I did notice is that several European countries actually sold suppressors over the counter per se. And they were also recommended so as the "neighbors" wouldn't get upset with the noise. If I remember correctly in Austria and Switzerland and possibly UK they were somewhat easy to obtain. 
Maybe try and find a local hunter and see if they have any idea of where or how to obtain one in Italy. 
Or just check with the local "Godfather" 

Good Luck,
WW


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

When attempting to find a soft load for my wife to practice with I loaded some .38Spl. that yielded 560 FPS out of a Taurus Mod 605 Snubby. The report was significantly lower than factory loads in the 700 + FPS range.

The load was 5.3 grains of Vihta Vuori N340 powder behind 125 Grain Rainier plated bullets at 1.42 OAL.

They probably wouldn't hurt a mouse but were quiet and were within an inch or two POI of factory rounds at 5 yards.

My wife loved them.

Now that you are rolling your own you might try something like that mccoy. 


:smt1099


----------

